# Real Christmas Trees?



## Eraseunavez (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello!

Having just bought a house in the Malaga/Rincon de la Victoria area we are coming over for Christmas and very excited. Does anyone know how easy or not it is to get hold of real christmas trees from Christmas markets and suchlike? 

I just want to get an idea of whether it's something I'll be able to pop out and get locally or if it'll require lots of treking around away from the city.

Thanks in advance


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If by real christmas trees, you mean living trees or were once living - I don't think I have seen any in Spain. The Spanish tend to go in less for decoration at Christmas, - their main event being Reyes and if they do decorate they tend to go in more for the more environmentally friendly and economical artificial trees.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a garden centre near you called A1 and they sell real trees...


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

By the Carrefour at Rincon de la Victoria they had a large room with all types of Christmas decorations. Didn't go in so no idea whether they had real tree's or not.


----------



## Eraseunavez (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for your replies!! Thrax, do you happen to have an address/website for this garden centre? I did a quick search and couldn't find it.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It's on the coast road N340 from Rincon heading towards Torre del Mar and it will be on the left...


----------

